# Digital FTA MPEG2 DVB Satellite System?



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

How well do these satellite systems work? I was thinking of getting one myself and what channels do you really get? I read there is no coast for the channels(since i read FTA). Can a person get different cities for other locals than dish or directv? Any information would be helpful,Jack


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Check out the lyngsat site: Lyngsat There are some feeds there on Ku. Little Rock stations and FOX from Vermont. These can encrypt/disappaer at any time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check out Global COmmunications website at http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2central.html they have a channel chart there plus some of the best prices on FTA systems.

I have known Mike Kohl for a long time (since my Friday Night Live days) If anyone knows about FTA it would be him. He was the first to bring in MPEG receivers into the US for retail sale to consumers.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Friday Night Live as in Gary's show on W0kie from Marquette?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup. The very same show. 

Told ya I wasnt in DBS forever


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok I got more time to type now, so I can type more about FNL.

I was involved with Satellite radio for quite a few years. I started with satellite radio with the old Omega radio network. From there I became part of The Tech Talk Radio Network.

While part of TTN I owned part of one of Connecticuts largest Internet Service Providers. I was always playing with new technology and was asked to beta test a product called RealAudio. I began recording Friday Night Live and encoding it in RealAudio format. The encoding time was REALLY slow at that time it would take 6 hours to encode an 8 hour show. 

We were one of the first public uses of RealAudio on the Internet. The RealAudio encoding soon improved and soon I was able to encode the show in real time, and then I would upload the show to the server when I was done.

Because it was getting easier and easier to encode shows I expanded beyond Friday Night Live, I launched a new website called the TTN Cybergeek Gateway, new shows were added including Monday Night Jive with Michael Reynolds, the Huston area AMSAT club, the DB1 Satellite radio show with Dan Morgan and the Tom and Darrell show.

TTN has some problems and due to some hard work my Michael Reynolds the W0KIE network was born. By this time I had a high speed internet connection to my house and thus I was now able to broadcast shows LIVE as they aired.

Times changed and we sold out our Internet company leaving me out of the Internet business, about the same time I moved to a place where a big C / KU band dish was not possible so that marked the end of the CyberGeek Gateway.

I keep thinking back that if I would have used by broadcasting resources to make money instead of giving my services away for the satellite hobby I could have been where Mark Cuban is now. 

Oh well you win some you loose some.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I listened to FNL for quite some time. Marathons on G3 on the Home Shopping Channel used to keep me up for hours. I used to listen to those on realaudio when I lived in Phoenix. I think the Michael Reynolds guy is the same one that has the wildfeeds backhaul list, but I'm not sure of that though. I called Gary once, but can't remember what for now. It's been a while. Tom and Darryl were on Thursday nights. Where's the show these days? Are they still on WGN on G5/7? 

Anyway, thanks for the link about Mike's site. I'm trying to get a MPEG receiver myself, but Mike doesn't e-mail me back. Do you know anything about the low end models from the link that you gave? Would those pick up any of the in-the-clear feeds assuming I can see the satellite? Like the $150 receiver for example. A regular Ku LNB/LNBF works with these receivers correct or do I need a digital lnb/lnbf. Thanks!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont know anything about the FTA stuff I dont have a good look of the arc from my house which is why I dont have my C Band dish. I would suspect that a regular KU LNB will work find for you. A Digital LNB is a little more stable but they are basicly the same just check the tempature raiting.

A KU signal (digital or analog) is still the same thing they are just carriers. 

Check out the W0KIE Network at http://www.w0kie.com most of the shows are still there.


----------

